# TEXAS BLUEBONNET CLASSIC



## Slagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Good Day,

Well now on to the next show. The Texas Bluebonnet Classic in Alvarado, TX at the Diamond W Arena. There will be 3 judges for the Classics and Mini's & Pinto's and 2 judges for the Moderns, Modern Pleasures, and the ASPR classes.

Due to Congress I have extended the entry deadline to be July 26th. Please be sure and down load the class list and entry form from my web site - http://www.wa-fullfarm/DoubleSS.html - An UPDATED class list was just posted yesterday. I am sorry for the confusion but I had the incorrect list on the web. Please check it over and if you have already sent your entries please email me with any corrections. ([email protected]).

I sure hope to see you at this show. There will also be a represent from the Pinto organzation that will be registering any pinto and then they may show at this show. So please take advantage of it.

Tracey Slagle

308-624-0212

www.wa-fullfarm.com


----------

